# aus Code wird UML



## chefkochx (23. März 2006)

Hallo,
ist es möglich, automatisch aus einem fertigen Programm ein UML Diagramm erstellen zu lassen.
Also das Programm sollte mein Java Programm einlesen und es einfach Bildlich darstellen.
Gibt es so etwas?

Gruß
Chefkoch


----------



## hcarlmeyer (24. März 2006)

Hi,

klar, kann heute fast jedes Modelling Programm. Ich selbst benutze Borland Together Architect ( meiner Meinung nach eines der saubersten Tools, http://www.borland.com/de/products/together/index.html ) du solltest dir auch Visual Paradigm ansehen http://www.visual-paradigm.com/ - für beide Tools gibt es Testversionen.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (24. März 2006)

Hallo!

Um welche Art von UML Diagrammen geht es dir denn?Wenns nur Klassendiagramme sind solltest du dir mal http://lightuml.sourceforge.net/ anschauen... damit kannst du aus Java Code UML Klassendiagramme generieren lassen.

Gruss Tom


----------



## munuel (24. März 2006)

Wenn es um Klassendiagramme geht,
Kann ich auch noch ArgoUML empfehlen.
http://argouml.tigris.org/

Bzw. Posseidon
http://gentleware.com/index.php

gruss munuel


----------



## DerKleineVomSee (24. März 2006)

..und ich könnte noch Jude entfehlen. http://objectclub.esm.co.jp/Jude/


----------



## TheGreenDragon (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo, 

ich versuchte das LightUML PlugIn zu installieren aber es scheint ganz so, als sei ich zu doof eine Anleitung zu befolgen... 

Habe mich an diese Anleitung gehalten
http://lightuml.sourceforge.net/
GraphViz installiert, lightuml_updatesite-1.2.7.zip geladen, entzippt und in die Ordner von eclipse "features" und "plugins" kopiert.

Nun starte ich eclipse gehe wie in der Anleitung beschrieben Window > Preferences > Java > LightUML > UMLGraph und schon schiesst es Fehlermeldungen. (siehe Anhang)

Was mach ich falsch?


----------



## MiMi (13. Mai 2009)

Lol, schau ma wie alt der Thread ist 
Naja nun gut, hast du nach der Fehlermeldung gegoogelt?


----------



## TheGreenDragon (13. Mai 2009)

Ich hab gegoogelt aber nur ein Ergebnis gefunden, welches mir nichts brachte.

Ach ja meine GraphViz Version ist 2.22.2 und als eclipse Version habe ich Eclipse IDE for Java EE Developers genommen (3.4).

Edit: Ich habe es nun mit omondo gemacht, doch leider kommt das Tool nicht mit Klassen in Unterpaketen zu recht. Die stehen beim Erstellen des Klassendiagramms einfach nicht zu Auswahl. Es werden nur die Klassen gezeigt, die im makierten Paket vorhanden sind. Des Weiteren werden keine Beziehungspfeile gezeichnet, wenn eine Klasse anonyme Objekte erstellt von einer anderen Klasse.


----------

